
As long as poverty and maritime trade exist, so will piracy - lcaff
https://www.spectator.co.uk/2019/06/as-long-as-poverty-and-maritime-trade-exist-so-will-piracy/
======
module17
Even if we were to abolish poverty somehow, piracy would still exist.

~~~
toper-centage
The falacy is that only poor people want more money.

------
onetimemanytime
if it was so, drug dealers would retire after eliminating their families
poverty. (Granted, retiring from that line of biz has its complications but it
can be done)

